# March 23 Houston Tx Team Audionutz/RRS/USACi Chad Bui Fundraiser



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Howdy Peeps, its me again with another show for all of you good people in Texas and the surrounding states.
This time it's for a good cause, to support one of our own and one of the reasons the Red River Shootout started. As many of you know Chad has suffered a stroke and is in need of some help, this is a small community that has a history of helping those who are in need, especially when they are always willing to lend a helping hand to anyone in need, no questions asked. 

March 23 is our chance to help out Chad so come on out, $40 gets you 2 formats of SQ evaluation and 100% of the money collected goes back to Chads family. Here are the details

March 23 
Frye's Electronics 21300 Gulf Fwy Webster Tx 77598
Registration 9AM
Judging 10AM

$40 for USACi and RRS formats

If you have any questions feel free to email me at [email protected]
Thanks
H-


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Thank You Howard for posting this! I wish I could make it down, but I hope many folks show up to it! I’ll help get the word out because this is an excellent cause - many of us have enjoyed a wonderful friendship with Chad over the years. With a new addition to his family in the last year and a new business venture, help is certainly called for! Thank you again for posting!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks Jason, It’s the least we can do for him. Chad has been and will continue to be a pillar of the car audio scene in Texas. 
I don’t know a time where he has said no to anyone for any reason, Car audio related or not, he’s just a good person. 
I’m hoping that we have a solid turnout and can turn over a nice amount of money to help them out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

i would like to donate to this cause,,,, how ever there is no way i could attend living in bc canada. is there away this could be done?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

toneloc2 said:


> i would like to donate to this cause,,,, how ever there is no way i could attend living in bc canada. is there away this could be done?


https://www.gofundme.com/chad-bui


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks Nick.


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

SkizeR said:


> https://www.gofundme.com/chad-bui


thank you skizer


----------



## speakerpimp (Feb 15, 2012)

I'll be judging the USACi portion, so if anyone has any questions feel free to reach out to me.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

One week out!!


----------



## flgfish (Jan 17, 2019)

I really wanted to come, but got drafted into a Ryder Cup style event. Have fun everyone! Please do one further north! Really want to make one.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

flgfish said:


> I really wanted to come, but got drafted into a Ryder Cup style event. Have fun everyone! Please do one further north! Really want to make one.




This is our only Houston event on the calendar for the year.
We will have shows all over Texas thru September, keep an eye out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speakerpimp (Feb 15, 2012)

We will be raffling off some cool SQ gear to raise money for Chad. I can't let the cat out of the bag just yet so stay tuned for more details...


----------



## speakerpimp (Feb 15, 2012)

Who remembers Chad on a horse??





This pic is from the first G2G I ever went to thanks to meeting Chad. If you remember Chad on a horse I hope to see you this Saturday, Chad has inspired more great car audio than almost anybody I know let's show him some support, and let him know how much he means to us and the hobby/sport/industry.


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

There is always batchad. ?


----------



## speakerpimp (Feb 15, 2012)

Na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, BatChaddddd!!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

A HUGE Thanks to everyone who came out this weekend!! With the help of Rick and Frye's along with USACi we were able to raise $500 for Chad and his family in just entry fee's.


----------

